# SSO Database Error?



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 18, 2012)

All of yesterday I couldn't see any threads, and was only directed to a page that said "Sevenstring.org database error". And just now while perusing the classifieds I got the same error. Is there some maintenance going on or is it an error on my end?


----------



## theo (Dec 18, 2012)

I had it too


----------



## thesnowdog (Dec 18, 2012)

No, you're not special.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2012)

The Mayans were right.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 18, 2012)

I got it as well.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 18, 2012)

that was happening to me yesterday, everything seems fine now


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mayans were right.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## skeels (Dec 18, 2012)

Son of SSO Nega Zone


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 18, 2012)

i thought maybe is was cause i was using chrome...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 18, 2012)

All hail djod!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 24, 2012)

I too was in Son of SSO Negazone.

It's an odd place.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2012)

This keeps popping up on my phone every now and again and I get all scurred when it does. I need my mobile fix of SSO.


----------

